

Translate This - Internationalize Your Site with a few lines of JS  - byoung2
http://translateth.is/

======
drfloob
Nice project. I'll be putting this script on my sites for sure.

At first glance though, I didn't like that it translated the content of <pre>
and <code> tags, so here's my quick fix for that.

    
    
      TranslateThis({onLoad: function(){
        // avoids <pre> and <code> tags
        var nt= function(el){el.className+=" notranslate";};
        var pres= document.getElementsByTagName('pre');
        var codes= document.getElementsByTagName('code');
        for(var i=0; i<pres.length; i++) { nt(pres[i]); }
        for(var i=0; i<codes.length; i++) { nt(codes[i]); }
      }});

